# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Neff] Ρίχνει τον ρελέ διαρροής στο ψήσιμο

## Gmaras

Καλησπέρα

Έχω το παρακάτω πρόβλημα. Όταν ανάβω τον φούρνο για ψήσω κάτι, ρίχνει τον ρελέ διαρροής ενώ αν το γύρισω μόνο στο φωτισμό δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Με μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση που έκανα στο φόρουμ είναι σύμπτωμα χαλασμένης αντίστασης και βάση του καταλόγου ανταλλακτικών βλέπω ότι έχει μονο 1 αντίσταση οπότε φαντάζομαι δεν έχει κάποια άλλη.

Ο φούρνος είναι της neff και το E-nr  E1663N0 /01

Έτος ζημιών είναι φέτος.. :/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και βάση του καταλόγου ανταλλακτικών βλέπω ότι έχει μονο 1 αντίσταση


Προπαγανδιστής είσαι
http://www.eaparts.gr/modelsearch.as...N0/01&mid=8614

----------

